# Over magged Akios 656CTM



## Funkey Bunker (Dec 7, 2005)

New reel, both brake blocks removed, least amount of mag and still can't get it to fluff. How do I remove one or two mags? Also would cleaning the bearings and use red rocket fuel help speed it up?
Thanks, Bob


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

never seen one over magged. sounds like too much spool tension. has the reel been apart??


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

You need to either drill out the back side of the mag carrier, or get a small pin or nail really hot, and melt through the back. You are essentially making a counterbore. Then, through the small hole you've just created, push the magnet out with a small drift or nail. (or whatever) Be careful not to wipe out too much of the land area that the magnet sits in.

The 656 likes 2 magnets with reversed polarity.

That's the easiest way.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

all we did was use a xacto knife tip and flip the magnets out


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Yeah, that works, but I'd rather make an easy hole to out them, than risk snapping off an exacto blade, and flicking it into my eyeball. (I've already done that)

It's an easy mod...


----------



## Funkey Bunker (Dec 7, 2005)

Thanks guys for the info.

Abu Mike- yes slight knock on the spool tension and the reel was only opened up to remove the blocks

Hooked Up-thats what I was hopeing for!

Solid 7- will try fliping them out first, will use safty glasses, and if it doesen't work will drill them.

Thanks again, Bob


----------



## luckyOC (Apr 3, 2010)

I used a pin, and a little bit of heat and pushed them out... didn't drill. I have 3 in, separate polarities, upgraded bearings.... very very smooth reel that can cast.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

luckyOC said:


> I used a pin, and a little bit of heat and pushed them out... didn't drill. I have 3 in, separate polarities, upgraded bearings.... very very smooth reel that can cast.


That was what I meant in my first reply. It's a simple trick, and it works very well. Easier to push than flick...


----------



## Funkey Bunker (Dec 7, 2005)

Well I removed both brake blocks and three magnets, slight knock on the spoll tension. It does cast further but I still can not get it to fluff. I will clean the bearings and lube with "Red Rocket Fuel". Any other sugestions??
Thanks for your help,
Bob


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

Hit it harder


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

How long does the spool spin in freespool?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

With clean bearings lubed with RR oil and 3 magnets removed that reel should be a speed demon. Let us know how she throws in that configuration.

Tommy


----------



## dcfishman (Dec 20, 2002)

If I might add my 2 cents , add Yellow or even Tournament grad Rocket fuel and crank down the side ajustment that should get it to fluff that Tournament Rocket Fuel is very very fast 
Hope this helps good luck


----------



## psychonerdbeast (Sep 29, 2010)

maybe the mag adjustment is binding in a full on position. check to make sure it has full travel with sideplate off.


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

*Hi !!!!*

*FACT !!!!*

Akios 666 W spooled with 20# Sakuma, CPS 6-10, 15 MPH tail wind.
The reel is bone stock. Right out the box, the only thing I did was
dial down the mag and touched nothing else. Eight ouces and A
Hatteras cast. The lead flew clearly over 500' and marked with
my Nikon Pro Staff 550 Laser Range Finder.

If the brake blocks are removed the reel is untamed and I need all the mags
for starters!


----------



## sefmonster (Mar 26, 2012)

I just got mine back from Nick at Breakaway Tackle.I have the 656 SCM Shuttle and he removed 1 magnet and a few drops of Tournament Rocket Fuel and I just tossed it yesterday with 5oz and a chunk and had to admit I was a little nervous to let it heave but OMG did it fly! It beat all of my favorite reels hands down! As I got more comfortable I was almost emptying the reel and I'm no pro.I just ordered the 757CTM for a larger line capacity and heavier lead and chunks and for hauling in larger fish in ripping tides! Time to thin the herd of Abu's!


----------

